# Seamlessness of a full body fursuit question



## kynba (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello! Im creating my first full body fursuit and im curious as to what other fursuiters use to have the different pieces of their fursuit such as the tail and feet/calves blend seamlessly into the rest of their suit. My tail is pretty huge, and having it be tight against my body in order for me to manipulate it as well as cover all my foam is proving to be a headache! I've also got some small digi stilts im trying to blend seamlessly with my thighs of the suit. I've tried using those huge crafting snaps but each time I go to wiggle my tail they pop right out of place. I've tried moving them closer and in different positions but to no avail they pop off which the last thing i want in public is a wardrobe malfunction.


https://imgur.com/GudlBcf

Heres my bad dragon pose displaying my problem.
i've got no clue how anyone does it and can't seem to find anything anywhere that states something thats probably obvious.

I'd be greatful for any input! thanks.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 29, 2016)

Did you ever give thought to sewing that gimongous tail onto the suit? From the photos, it also looks like there are numerous gaps on the legs that could use some sewing.

As far as smooth seams, snaps aren't the best things for doing the major part of holding your suit together. Snaps (small ones) are generally used to hold a small non-structural item or flap closed. The best work is a combination of hand and machine sewing with the fur picked out of the seams afterward. The ultimate seam is done with a serger. This leaves an undetectable seam when done right.

Generally, for legs and arms, the leg fur overlaps the foot fur, like putting your pants legs over a pair of boots. Same thing for the sleeves; the cuffs of the sleeve overlap the gloves by a ways. You would want enough overlap that extreme movements don't expose skin. some makers would use one or two snaps on each sleeve or leg, just to keep them held close to the gloves/feet.

Also, if you're using the same snaps that I use for leather work/collars/cuffs, Line 24 snaps are a bear to snap/unsnap if you didn't damage them during installation.

Well, hope this helps you.


----------

